# Trolling rod recommendations for Shimano TLD



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking for some suggestions for trolling rods for Shimano TLD 20 2 Speeds.
I don't mind spending right around $165 and under give or take. I want a quality rod. I'll be running Ande Premium Pink 30 all mono. So figure a 20 - 50 lb class rod. 80% trolling use and in a real pinch, perhaps for bottom fishing. I already have jigging rods so these will not be used for jigging at all.

Custom is fine as I'd like them all to match but more importantly is a warranty. I know some of the Shimano rods come with a lifetime warranty.
I have looked at the Tallus but get confused with the specs as they are all related to Power Pro braided so when using mono, I don't know which way to go there.

So bring it, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What are you targeting? A TLD 20 with 30 is going to be put to the test by a big hooter/tuna/marlin.

Im not a bluewater pro so others may chime in. But if youre mainly after kings, dolphin and the occasional hoo and whitie you will be good to go. The thing about our area is that youll never know when a 5lb chicken dolphin is going to eat your ballyhoo or a 400lb blue!!

But back to the rods...Ive heard fantastic things about chaos though I have no first hand experience. If youre going to be pulling plastics and the like with hopes of putting in something big on light tackle check out their classic offshore series. 

http://www.chaosfishing.com/Classic-Offshore-c373.htm

But if youre talking about mainly using them for kings and other nearshore stuff and pulling mostly live baits check out these rods.

http://www.chaosfishing.com/Composite-c371.htm

Personally if I was strictly going to be live baiting nearshore Id go with the 7' 15-30 but that 6'6" 20-40 probably would be a bit more versatile if you want to pull some smaller plastics.


----------



## backcountryfisher (Dec 3, 2007)

Read this thread I started last year, I bought six of these last year and they have been great.http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/good-deal-nice-rods-462138/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

None of the Shimano rods come with a lifetime warranty anymore.

My personal preference in a non-custom is Star Rods. Lifetime, over-the-counter warranty and super durable. I own a bunch of them and I'll own more.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

backcountryfisher said:


> Read this thread I started last year, I bought six of these last year and they have been great.http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/good-deal-nice-rods-462138/


Thanks very much, solid rods!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Chris what star rod would you put on a tld 15/20 for slow trolling live baits? Been looking at the handcrafted live bait rod.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My vote is the tallus series by shimano I have about a dozen of them from spinning rods to bent butts and love them all never a single problem with any of them


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are going to be pulling live or even dead baits, you will want something with a soft action tip. O you will be killing baits and tearing up dead ones.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Now where would you go for TLD 50's pull lures???


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can a tip be too soft for blue water? I ask because I just got 4 made (30-50 class - I'm using 40# mono) and I'm not used to the direction rod manufacturers are going in the terms of tip flexibility. Not worried about the backbone of the rod. My only concern is hook set on a large hook on a big plastic lure. Afraid the tip will give where a stiff tip may help puncture through. I agree the softer tip helps in live baiting and pulling ballyhoo. I guess there is give and take with any rod. These make my old ones look like broomsticks, which were admittedly too heavy for 50 class reels.

The action should be awesome, so I can't wait to give them a work out.


----------

